# Slapped myself, I'm better now.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Rough couple of weeks, but things turned around. I even bought myself a new knife, which I will showcase soon.

It's not much of your "clandestine mugger variety." The handle is bright red.

Has Annie been behaving herself?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

YEA!!!!!
Tourist is back!!!!!

Great news, my friend.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..the lost son has returned. Who has the fatted calf..and a good sharp new knife?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad you decided to come back Drama Queen. 

The Hell? You slapped yourself, leave, come back and make another thread? Really? Freaking seriously? 

I'm dealing with my own shit, as I made clear the last time you tried to reach out and make your shit my shit. 

Get it? Freaking get it, Brother? 
Get your shit together. We all get have to get our shit together. Shit doesn't come in a bag. You have to put it in a bag.

Three soldiers just died in a Badley accident and you don't freaking feel good. A damned tornado just ripped through Dallas but you don't feel good.
Are you getting it?
As I told you on the phone, my wife has a ton of concerns which are my concerns but the forum doesn't know all of that. Not until now.

MAN UP and stop being a DRAMA QUEEN.

You are too good for this shit. Really??? "Look at me!" crap?"

Someone ban me if I am wrong. I couldn't care less because I have other things to do.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slapped yourself? Geez, if that's all it took you only needed to ask 'cause many here would have obliged ya, huh?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

_Welcome back!!!_:vs_box:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome back.
As for Annie she has formed an underground group to rid the Vatican of pagan idols.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Glad you decided to come back Drama Queen.
> 
> The Hell? You slapped yourself, leave, come back and make another thread? Really? Freaking seriously?
> 
> ...


Wow! Who peed in your corn flakes this morning?:vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wow! Who peed in your corn flakes this morning?:vs_laugh:


Gotta love the pure honesty in Denton's post.

Now that's what Im talking bout right there!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good, now I can post my "knife polishing thingy".
Then wait for a response to the questions I will present.
Something did bite Denton in the A$$.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, @The Tourist.

Got my own stuff going on, it seems.

Who needs sleep? Highly overrated.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Gotta love the pure honesty in Denton's post.
> 
> Now that's what Im talking bout right there!


Denton works with Soldiers every day, and was one himself, that gives a guy an outlook on life civilians will never understand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh what the heck, I'll chime in...
@The Tourist

Welcome back, hope you get to feeling better about whatever it is that got you feeling bad. A little advice; While most of us are pretty amazed at your knife polishing skills, the obsession with knives can be a bit tiresome. Every thread that you post does not necessarily need to be about some new knife and what Gazillion Grit you polished it.

Spice it up a bit old man and throw in some stories about slicing up jihadists or Madison Democrats or other such nonsense. Makes for good reading.

Also, stay out of the damn malls. Nobody "cool" actually goes to the mall anymore. Find you a little coffee shop around the corner, preferably a joint called Starbucks, and order you a Small Black Coffee. Don't buy into the little purplehaired attendent's attempts at getting you to call it a TALL or a GRAND or a MUCHO GRAND nonsense, stick with SMALL. When they ask you your name, say SLIPPY and post a pic of the cup with SLIPPY written all over it.

And while your at it, get a new pair of jeans. No self respecting 70 year old man should only have 2 pairs. Good Lord Man, treat yourself to the little things every now and then.

OH and while you're in Starbucks make sure you get a seat right next to the group of people who most resemble LGBTQFU people. Sit down and raise your arms like you're riding a big Harley with Ape Hangers and make the sound of the Engine revving up while you rotate your wrist up and down. Do this for a few seconds then Clap loudly and sing a couple of lines from the Johnny Horton tune, North To Alaska or from When Johnny comes Marching Home.

Time how long it takes for the little screwed up kids to leave. Please report back soon on this. 
@Denton

That was a pretty funny that you called Tourist a Drama Queen. I chuckled.

Your friend,

Slippy:vs_wave:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think some of the gripey old widder ladies might need a dose of epson salts. We all know the Tourist is Annies favorite boy toy with a knife fetish. He seems harmless enough to the untrained non military eye.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Denton works with Soldiers every day, and was one himself, that gives a guy an outlook on life civilians will never understand.


I was supposed to have clocked into work ten minutes ago. I have a rule that prohibits me from touching an aircraft if I get less than two hours of sleep, so I am not at work.

These kids are something else, our brothers and sisters in arms. I enjoy interacting with them; they have such positive attitudes.

My partner and I also work with test flight a lot. They like us because we know the aircraft and we get the job done quickly so we can get the broke bird back to the airfield. These guys are on the other end of the aviation career. They still have the git-r-done attitude, but they need it to soldier through vibration-induced arthritis. The kids don't know what is going to be in their futures if they make it a career.
One of the guys at work thought going airborne would be cool. Some folks go airborne without having any issues but he has to worry about liver damage from pain meds.
Another buddy at work is in worse shape and he didn't even go airborne. One more back surgery and he'll have to use a special tool to wipe his ass.
More than one of my brothers-in-arms at work take "Happy Pills" to make it through the day.

Yeah. I can be an asshole; I know. It happens to people who don't sleep because of pain, I suppose. Still, it's hard to complain when you work with people in the same shape or worse and you damned-sure don't show pain or weakness when being around the trainees. As Oddball said, "No negative waves." Help keep their attitudes right, in other words.

I'm sucking down caffeine while imagining sawing off my right arm at the shoulder, trying to get right so I can go to work.

I'm rambling, but you know what I am saying. I don't have to explain a thing to you, Brother.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven’t had a good nights sleep in 50 years. 
Night time was when people I didn’t even know would be sneaking around trying to kill us all. I don’t personally know any combat vets who sleep well. The brain chemistry changes. 
And, then there are “the dreams”. My wife has not slept in the same room with me for 20 years.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I love the honesty.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Either in or out! but close the damned door! At least that's what I always heard when I was a kid. 

That's all I got.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> ...I'm sucking down caffeine while imagining sawing off my right arm at the shoulder, trying to get right ....


I'm no doctor but it sounds like you tore your medial-vaginal when you threw your hissy fit earlier! :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I haven't had a good nights sleep in 50 years.
> Night time was when people I didn't even know would be sneaking around trying to kill us all. I don't personally know any combat vets who sleep well. The brain chemistry changes.
> And, then there are "the dreams". My wife has not slept in the same room with me for 20 years.


A friend now passed, was in the USMC on Iwo Jima from D+2 of the landing.

He received the Purple Heart, Silver Star and a Bronze Star while fighting there,

they named a new bridge here in his name him shortly after he died.

He slept alone for decades, after his wife could not take it anymore.

He kept a loaded 1911 under his pillow and a M1 Garand next to the bed.

He would also arrange pillows around him like a shallow foxhole.

Once a year he would bring me both guns to inspect, clean and oil, did not trust himself.

One of his nightmares was of two Japs sneaking up on his hole in the middle of the night and bayoneting him in his sleep.

It was based on a Jap coming upon his foxhole and looking in, Joe literally blew his head off with his Garand only inches from the Japs face.

Threw a grenade out and killed two more right behind the exterminated Jap.

That started a firefight that lasted till dawn.

I miss the old guy, who till the day he died, had always said we did not kill enough Japs.

I too had bad dreams which kept first wife up after terrifying her, never remembered much of any of the times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm no doctor but it sounds like you tore your medial-vaginal when you threw your hissy fit earlier! :vs_lol:


Don't laugh; those tears take time to heal!

Not a hissy-fit. Tough love.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't laugh; those tears take time to heal!
> 
> Not a hissy-fit. Tough love.


That's right. No mamby pamby bullsthite around here. @Denton, you may be a prick, but I like you. Therefore "be the best prick you can be!"
Sincerely Donnie


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay, what did I miss? I get sick, ya' know, and my F-150 is in the shop.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, what did I miss? I get sick, ya' know, and my F-150 is in the shop.


Miss? The scenery never changes here, same old culprits pulling shenanigans. Surely you wouldn't change a thing?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, what did I miss? I get sick, ya' know, and my F-150 is in the shop.


Why would any astute person want to drive a Fix Or Repair Daily Ford type motor vehicle? The Lord gave us Japs to make cars and Germans to make guns.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Miss? The scenery never changes here, same old culprits pulling shenanigans. Surely you wouldn't change a thing?


LOL, glad I didn't miss anything.

Truth be told, I'm having trouble finding guys to chat with. Too many arguments, too much drama. I just sacked another forum due to juvenile behavior by an adult.

Yikes, what happened to discussing hobbies and saying "hi" to your forum friends?


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought a Boker Kalishnikov while you were gone. Love it. Never had a knife that actually had recoil when you opened it. You gave good advise! 
Now how about a discussion on the difference in sharpening. I dont know the difference in techniques. Diamond stone vs whetrock vs arkansas stone vs steel ect.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't use of the items you've named much anymore. Oh, they're here, but I get my stuff from Ken Schwartz. I use the Edge Pro fixture and the finest abrasives I can find that cut the steel without tearing or leaving striations.

What did you have in mind?

Edit: These are my latest, and I have a soft spot for those Bokers where my allowance should be!


----------

